# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Happy Birthday Aadi

## Hina87

*Adeel* 

There are people in this world that think of you as a very special friend. More than you, we celebrate this day; the day of your birth. It sounds very cliche but many people would be lost without you. As for me, I can be a real big pain sometimes, and I just don't understand how you deal with me... thank you for being so patient.



In conclusion, I thank God for your existence. Be blessed always and...

 Have a Happy Birthday!

----------


## Tulip

Happy birthday aadi  :Smile:

----------

